# Interior courtyards



## rktect 1 (Feb 26, 2015)

So, I have an existing hotel with an existing courtyard.  Currently it measures about 54'x54' and it has two separate and opposite exits.  On the interior of the building is a depressed floor which they want to raise 12-14 inches to make it level with the rest of the building.  This will change the one set of doors to windows, per their plan.

It seems like the interior courtyard should have two exits though.  The CPET is roughly 70 feet but table 1015.1 of the 2006 IBC for spaces with one means of egress only allows up to 10 occupants.  After that they are required to have two.  Nowhere in the code does it list an occupant load factor for interior courtyards though.  If I use table 104.1.1 for residential the number is 200 gross which gives me 14.58 occupants.

Anybody have thoughts on this?


----------



## rktect 1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Sorry table 1004.1.1


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 26, 2015)

1004.8 Outdoor areas.

Yards, patios, courts and similar outdoor areas accessible to and usable by the building occupants shall be provided with means of egress as required by this chapter. The occupant load of such outdoor areas shall be assigned by the building official in accordance with the anticipated use. Where outdoor areas are to be used by persons in addition to the occupants of the building, and the path of egress travel from the outdoor areas passes through the building, means of egress requirements for the building shall be based on the sum of the occupant loads of the building plus the outdoor areas.

Exceptions:

1.	Outdoor areas used exclusively for service of the building need only have one means of egress .

2.	Both outdoor areas associated with Group R-3 and individual dwelling units of Group R-2.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Feb 26, 2015)

I'd be surprised if they could keep the occupant load under 10.  A 54' square courtyard sounds like a perfect place for a small bar or food kiosk, outdoor yoga classes, or lots of other uses that would attract more than 10 people.


----------



## steveray (Feb 26, 2015)

I agree with MT and Paul....Wouldn't be too keen on eliminating an exit without a lot of backup info...


----------



## cda (Feb 26, 2015)

What is the courtyard set up for now??

Sunning

Tennis

Breakfast

????


----------



## rktect 1 (Feb 26, 2015)

It really is just a courtyard with some plants and trees, a couple of winding paths and a few bench seats.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 26, 2015)

Talk with hotel management and determine if the courtyard can be used for different venues such as wedding reception or other events with numbers larger than 49 which would require 2 exits. Don't worry about the CPET since it is not a requirement in the legacy codes that the hotel was probably constructed under. Nor is it a requirement in the Existing Building Code or Chapter 34.


----------



## JPohling (Feb 27, 2015)

I would never allow...............scratch that, I am not in the business of allowing..................I would never provide just a single exit from that courtyard.  way to many unknowns.


----------

